# [Dual Screen] Faut-il une option dans le kernel??[regler!]

## kangal

Salut  a tous!

J'ai une gforce4 mx 4400, sous windows, je n'ai aucun probleme a faire du dual screen, par contre sous gentoo, en mode texte ca va, par contre des que je lance X, mon deuxieme ecran se met a afficher vraiment n'importe quoi...Je  ne peux vraiment rien distinguer, mais il a l'air de "un tout petit peu" marcher car quand je change de desktop, il change legerement de couleur et semble donc reagir...je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi il ne fonctionne pas, est ce qu'il faut activer une option dans le kernel???

----------

## blasserre

est-ce que tu as ce genre de trucs dans la section device de ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

```
 

         Option     "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,TV" # <str>

         Option     "TVStandard" "PAL-N"                # <str>

         Option     "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"              # <str>

         Option     "RenderAccel" "1"           # [<bool>]

         Option     "TwinView" "1"              # [<bool>]

         Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"       # <str>

         Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"    # <str>

         Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"     # <str>

         Option     "MetaModes" "1024x768,NULL;1024x768,1024x768"               # <str>
```

ça aide  :Wink: 

tes softs sont ils compilés avec le USE flag xinerama ? (pas indispensable, me semble-t'il)

tu peux aussi essayer d'emerger nvidia-settings

----------

## dapsaille

Salut à toi..

 dans ton ficher de configuration de xorg n'aurais tu pas intervertis les ecrans ou pire ... 

mal configure tes ecrans au niveau frequence/resolution ??

 Peut etre besoin de plancher la dessus ... est ce qu'en mono ecran il demarre deja ??

----------

## kangal

@dapsaille, je n'ai pas configurer ma gentoo pour du dual screen, donc je n'ai rien inverser, ma gentoo marche pour l'instant tres bien avec un ecran,c juste que quand je branche le deuxieme, le resultat est surprenant...

@blasserre: Non, je n'ai pas cela dans mon xorg.conf, Je devrait les rajouter a la fin de celui ci???

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

        ChipSet     "GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"

        Card        "nv GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"

EndSection

Merci de votre aide a tout les deux!!!!

ps: A quoi sert le flag  xinerama???

----------

## blasserre

xinerama sert à activer les options d'affichage multi écran dans tes applications

mais il faut déjà que ton hardware soit bien configuré

tu utilises le driver nv (opensource) pour ta carte, ce qui est bien mais pas top,

il me semble que celui-ci ne gère pas le multi écran. tu devrais essayer avec les 

drivers proprio nvidia la doc ici

de toute façon les options que je t'ai indiqué ne devraient marcher qu'avec ce dernier

(tout comme nvidia-settings)

bon courage 

PS: pour nvidia n'hésite pas à prendre les paquets marqués ~x86 

ils marchent souvent mieux que les "stables"

----------

## kangal

AU SECOURS!!!! Ha la la, j'etais certain que je devais pas essayer de faire ca... J'arrive meme pas a croire que je post un topic depuis lynx...

Bref, j'ai fais tout ce qui etait indiquer sur la page que tu m'as donner, j'ai rebooter, et voila...

Mon X essaye de ce lancer 3 fois, et apres il me met un ecran bleu en me proposant de voir

le log... En gros, le log est super long et ce termine comme ca:

(WW) Nvidia: Chipset Gforce4 Mx440 with agp 8X in device section "card0" isn't valid for this driver

(EE) No devices detected

fatal servor error:

no screen found...

Je suis mortifie d'avoir crasher mon X...

Mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf et le meme qu'avant, a pars les modifications que j'ai faites, comme indiquer sur la page...

Eventuellement je peux vous postez le log, mais il est tres long et a pas l'air passionnant a pars ce que je vous ait mis...

Please help  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## kangal

Bon, j'ai juste changer dans mon xorg mon driver, en le repassant de nvidia a nv, mais j'ai laisser tout les autres changements, et je suis revenu a la normal (enfin, avec un seul ecran quoi..) Donc la situation n'est plus dramatique, mais c'est juste que j'ai emerger et changer plein de truc et que ca a rien changer:? 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider/

----------

## kangal

Personne n'a une petite idee??? :Embarassed: 

----------

## bob1977

C'est bizzarre tout ça. J'ai regardé dans la doc de nvidia-kernal et ta carte est bien supportée. Pourtant: 

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Nvidia: Chipset Gforce4 Mx440 with agp 8X in device section "card0" isn't valid for this driver

 

 Es-tu sûr de bien avoir installé nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx de même version. Prends la version instable, elle marche très bien. Tu fais opengl-update nvidia.

 Autrement montre un peu tes logs de xorg et ton xorg.conf.

----------

## kangal

j'ai fais ton update, ca n'a rien changer,  si je met comme driver 'nvidida' dans mon Xorg , il plante

Voici mon Xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

         Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "MEI"

        ModelName    "d016"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        ###Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

        ChipSet     "GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"

        Card        "nv GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Tu veux quoi comme autrre fichier sinon??

merci de ton aide!

----------

## bob1977

Vers le début de xorg.conf, il y a une ligne 

```
load dri
```

 Tu la commentes et reessaies avec nvidia.

 Si ça ne marche toujours pas ,  poste le résultat de la commande:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep WW EE
```

----------

## kangal

Nop ca passe pas, j'avais deja essayer:cry: 

sinon:

root:/home/kangal >> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW   

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

root:/home/kangal >> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

----------

## bob1977

Je pense que c'est un problème au niveau du noyau: il faut activer l'AGP pour ton chipset de carte mère et aussi le MTRR(dans general options).

 Je vais arrêter là pour ce soir mais si tu veux continuer seul regarde dans /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667

 bon courage

A+

----------

## kangal

J'ai jeter un coup d'oeil sur cette doc, elle est enorme...et en anglais... :Confused:  J'ai chercher un moment mais j'ai pas vraiment trouver la solution de mon probleme... ESt ce que tuy pourrais m'indiquer comment activer l'AGP et le MTRR (mais est ce que c'est normal que mon mono-ecran marche si ces options n'etais pas ativer??)

merci de ton aide!!!

----------

## bob1977

Salut Kangal,

 Tu me fais un peu douter. Alors, récapitulons: 

*Tu arrives à avoir X qui marche avec le driver nv.

*Tu n'arrives pas à avoir qui marche avec le driver nvidia.

 Si c'est le cas, on va d'abord essayer de faire marcher X avec le driver nvidia en single screen puis en dual screen.

----------

## kangal

exactement...Regarde mon xorg.conf qui est au dessus, si je commente la ligne avec load "dri", que je change mon driver de nv a nvidia, mon x ne marchera plus. :Confused: 

EDIT: J'ai du nouveau!!!!!

Alors j'ai un peu trafficoter mon xorg, et j'ai un resultat bien meilleur, J'arrive a demarrer avec le driver nvidia, meme avec l'option dri activer (j'ai pas essayer sans), et la grand nouveaute c'est que dans ce mode, l'ecran qui affichait avant n'importe quoi ce met en veille, ce qui est a mon avis meilleur signe.... Je pense aussi que le tqu de rafraichissement de mon ecran normal est moin bon, car je vois un tout petit peu trouble....En tout cas je pense que ca avant bien....Voici mon nouveau xorg:

root:/home/kangal >> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | more

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

        Option      "Xinerama"      "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons"   "7"

         Option     "ZAxisMapping" "6 7" 

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "MEI"

        ModelName    "d016"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VideoRam    65536

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

        BusID       "AGP:01:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Je precise que je souhaiterais avoir 2 desktop different, pas avoir mes deux ecran reuni en un seul, mais plutot pouvoir passer ma souris de l'un a l'autre en y mettant les applications que je veux...

merci beaucoup

----------

## bob1977

Bon, ça avance, on dirait. Alors maintenant, pour le dual screen, tu remplaces:

```
 Identifier "Card0"

Driver "nvidia"

VideoRam 65536

VendorName "nVidia Corporation"

BoardName "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

BusID "AGP:01:00:0"

EndSection 

```

par 

```
 Identifier "Card0"

Driver "nvidia"

VideoRam 65536

VendorName "nVidia Corporation"

BoardName "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

BusID "AGP:01:00:0"

#pas de logo nvidia au démarrage

Option "NoLogo" "true"

# accélère le rendu

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

   #Enables GLX even when the Composite X extension is loaded.ENABLE AT YOUR OWN RISK. OpenGL applications will not display correctly in many circumstances with this setting enabled. Default: GLX is disabled when Composite is loaded.

   #Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        #active xinerama

   Option "TwinView"

       # be sure to replace the HorizSync and VertRefresh with correct values

       # for your monitor!

        # Frequence de raffraichissement horizontale du 2° moniteur

       Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "30-67"

        # Frequence de raffraichissement verticale du 2° moniteur

       Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-150"

        #emplacement du 2° moniteur par rapport au 1°

       Option "TwinViewOrientation"      "RightOf"

        #les modes video supportés par les 2 moniteur à la fois

       Option "MetaModes"                "1280x1024,1024x768;1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

        #types de moniteurs utilisés

       Option "ConnectedMonitor"         "crt,crt"

EndSection 
```

Remplace juste les taux de raffraichissement par ceux de ton 2° moniteur et ça marchera. Ce n'est pas la peine de rajouter cet écran là dans la liste des moniteurs utilisables.

 Voilà, avec ça tu devrais avoir le dual screen qui marche mais en principe, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème pour mettre des applications sur l'écran que tu veux. Essaie avec xfce, il gère bien le xinerama mais il y en a d'autres ( sûrement gnome et kde).

----------

## kangal

ALors la, vraiment je ne sais pas comment te remercier, c'est exellent!!!!!

Par contre je te demande un dernier truc, la mon fond d'ecran est couper en deux entre les deux ecran, et je souhaite plutot avoir un desktop sur chacun d'entre eux....tu pourras peut etre m'eclairer...(je suis sous E si ca t'interesse:wink: )

En tout cas merci encore!

----------

## bob1977

Ca fait plaisir de voir un tel enthousiastme. Ca motive pour continuer à aider.

   Autrement pour ton fond d'écran, je pense qu'il doit y avoir une option dans enlightment pour mettre une image par écran.

 Mais je ne peux pas t'aider plus: je ne l'utilise pas.

A+

----------

## kangal

En fait je pense plutot qu'il s'agit d'un autre mode de dual screen, parce que quand j'agrandi la fenetre, elle prend les deux ecrans, alors que je prefererais qu'elle ne prenne que l'ecran sur lequel elle se trouve...Je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire... Ce n'est pas juste une histoire de fond d'ecran quoi...

----------

## bob1977

Je vois ce que tu veux dire. J'avais essayé Enlightenment en dual screen aussi, et il me semble que j'avais eu ce pb aussi. Peut-être qu'on peut outrepasser ce pb, regarde sur le forum ou lance un post sur ça parce qu'il y a des afficionados d'enlightenment ici.

  Avec xfce, il n'y a pas ce pb, les fenêtres sont confinées sur un seul écran et je trouve ça plus pratique surtout pour voir film avec des écrans séparés de 50cm. Essaye-le toujours, tu verras qu'il n'est pas mal ( la version instable est stable ....).

 A+

----------

## kangal

mais c'est quoi xfce??? c'est un wm??? BOn sinon je vais poster un autre sujet...

MErci beaucoup de ton aide en tout cas

A bientot j'espere

----------

## bob1977

 *Quote:*   

> mais c'est quoi xfce??? c'est un wm???

 

 *Quote:*   

> XFCE4, a lightweight Desktop Environment

 . C'est un bureau comme KDE , gnome ou Enlightenment (?). Il est plus léger que kde et gnome mais malgré tout pluôt joli.

 Pour l'installer:

Tu peux prendre la version instable: xfce4-4.2.2

Editer /etc/portage/package.keywords et rajouter en fonction de ce que tu veux:

```

xfce-base/xfce4-extras

xfce-extra/xfce4-taskbar

xfce-base/xfce4

xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager

xfce-base/libxfce4util

xfce-base/libxfce4mcs

xfce-base/libxfcegui4

#xfce-base/xfce4-base

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

dev-libs/dbh

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins

xfce-base/xfce-utils

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-base/xfce4-panel

xfce-base/xfdesktop

xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher

xfce-base/xfce4-session

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes

xfce-base/xfwm4

xfce-extra/xfce4-toys

xfce-extra/xfce4-systray

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder

xfce-base/xffm

xfce-base/xfprint

xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme

xfce-extra/xfcalendar

xfce-extra/xfce4-showdesktop

xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph

xfce-extra/xfce4-windowlist

xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman

```

Ensuite:

```
emerge -av xfce4
```

EDIT: Pour l'aide, c'est normal après toutes les fois où l'on m'a aidé sur ce forum, c'est la moindre des choses de permettre aux gens de moins galérer.

----------

## kangal

Merci beaucoup, mais je veux vraiment garder mon Enlighenment....Je pense que le mieux qu'il me reste a faire c'est poster un nouveau topic...

Je vais marquer celui ci regler...

Je te remercie pour tout

a bientot!

----------

## bob1977

De rien, de rien.

A bientôt. Surtout que je viens de voir que j'ai 800 Mo de programmes à télécharger et compiler pour mettre mon système à jour ( je ne l'ai pas fait depuis quelques temps ( juste 9 mois  :Embarassed:   )) donc je risque de repasser par là pour les résoudre.

 Bon courage à toi.

----------

